
mRemoteNG 1.74 RC2 released - blueatlas
https://github.com/mRemoteNG/mRemoteNG/releases
======
skrowl
RC2 was actually released 15 days ago. The main emphasis of this build has
been the port from VB.NET to C# and is done by a new team of developers /
maintainers. Pretty nice project! Glad it's not dead.

~~~
senectus1
am _very_ thankful this project isn't dead. its been my core app for the last
5 years easily.

------
benbenolson
> Converted source from Visual Basic to C Sharp

The fact that this project was in Visual Basic already makes me wary.
Nowadays, isn't that just a training language for youngsters?

~~~
gregmac
It's definitely used that way, but it's not that it's a _bad_ language.

Really it has the PHP problem: lots of new (inexperienced) programmers use it,
and so there seems to be a disproportionate amount of their not-very-good code
floating around out there. The implication of course is that if you find some
random project written in VB.NET, there's a higher-than-average chance[1] that
it's not great quality.

For what it's worth, there's actually quite a few features in VB.NET that
aren't in C#[2], though honestly not many that are compelling enough to
switch. The reverse is actually not true: There's really nothing you can do in
C# that you can't do in VB.NET, though in many cases the syntax is slightly
more awkward (lambdas, ternary and coalesce operators come to mind). In many
cases (plain procedural code) the only difference between the two is
semicolons and how you end code blocks (if/for/while/etc).

All that said, these days I'd be surprised if anyone chooses VB.NET over C#
for anything new. IMHO C# is still a much nicer language.

[1] Not at all scientific, only my personal observation [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_C_Sharp_and_Visu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_C_Sharp_and_Visual_Basic_.NET#Features_of_Visual_Basic_.NET_not_found_in_C.23)

------
tostitos1979
Can someone in the know describe what this is/give context? After a few mins
of googling, all I found was remote connections manager.

~~~
blueatlas
A Windows-based, open source remote connection manager that supports popular
protocols such as ssh, RDP, VNC, and others. It's has a tabbed UI, very useful
if you manage multiple remote computers. It's always been stable and fast for
me.

------
DKnoll
Welp, I upgraded from the previous version and I cannot open my connection
file with this new version. I may be an uncommon user because I have an
encrypted connection file. Just a warning to existing users who may be
upgrading.

------
kichuku
The head of mRemoteNG has posted in the forums[1] in Jan 2016 asking advise on
whether he should declare the project dead.

\------------start quote--------------

mRemoteNG has not been in active development for quite some time now. After I
lost my job, I had hoped I could make a living maintaining mRemoteNG. However,
user contributions and website advertising revenue turned out not to be enough
to make that possible and the open source license means there are not many
other options for monetization.

It's time that I either hand the reigns over to someone else or declare the
project dead. I feel bad for not doing so sooner.

If I let someone else take over, the question is, how do I find such a person,
and how do I make sure they are the right person? It's a lot of work for very
little reward. In addition to writing code, you need to triage bug reports in
JIRA, reply to emails, reply to forum posts, keep the forum spam free, and
countless other things. For mRemoteNG to thrive, you will need help and
finding and coordinating those helpers is a lot of work in itself.

The big question though is, is it worth it? The architecture of mRemoteNG is
old and fragile. I made many bug fixes, improvements, and refactored a lot but
there's still a ton that needs to be improved. Nearly every seemingly simple
bug report or feature request ends up being a huge can of worms due to deep
architectural issues or third party dependencies.

So, what are everyone's thoughts? Do I declare the project dead or find
someone to continue it? People have offered to help but how do I make sure
they're trustworthy? How do I make sure I don't just hand mRemoteNG over to
someone who will just steal all of your passwords or something?

\-----------end quote------------------

Felix, the original author of mRemote had replied[2] in that thread in March
2016 offering to help

\------------start quote------------------

Hi there,

I'm Felix, the original author of mRemote which I initially started in 2007.
I've previously worked with rmcardle to transition the project to him since I
joined ASG (visionapp back then) to improve ASG Remote Desktop. A few years
back I then joined the Royal Applications team to try something new - build a
remote connections manager for the Mac. Since then it's been 4 years that I'm
happily building and improving Royal TSX (for OS X):
[https://www.royalapplications.com/ts/osx/features](https://www.royalapplications.com/ts/osx/features)

Since I'm still developing a competing commercial product and due to my past
relationship with mRemote, I've monitored mRemoteNG development quite closely.
Furthermore, I've seen references to "Owner of the original mRemote",
"Original mRemote author", etc. so I wanted to chime in on the discussion and
generally offer myself as being available for questions or inquiries of all
kinds.

So, if you need anything, just PM me or reply to this thread.

cheers, felix

\-----------end quote------------------

[1] -
[http://forum.mremoteng.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3137#p6165](http://forum.mremoteng.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3137#p6165)

[2] -
[http://forum.mremoteng.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3137&start=20...](http://forum.mremoteng.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3137&start=20#p6221)

